# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  New Budgett's

## otofrog

Well, I finally got a Budgett's frog at the reptile expo in White Plains after like 3 years of searching yesterday. He tried to bite me the second I picked up his container. There were some really big fat pipa pipa there at the expo, I really wish I got one, cause I bet they won't have them at the next show in September.
For now my Budgett's is in a small container. He is super voracious, he ate 6 worms the day I brought him home. Not going to lie, I'm actually a bit scared to put my finger near him. :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile: 
Once I set up a 55 gallon for my ribbed newts (which are currently in a 20 gallon high) the frog will get the 20 high all to himself. 
Does anybody else here keep them nowadays? On YouTube I see tons of people in Japan keep them but literally nobody in America seems to have them anymore.

----------


## Dan

I had one years ago and unfortunately this was long before the species care was even remotely understood. Keep us posted how yours makes out.

----------


## otofrog

I'm sorry to report this but he died. :Frown: 
He must've had a parasite, he was eating fine, lunging at me when I put my finger against the glass, etc. I know I didn't do anything to kill him, it had to be the seller at the expo, who had some super skinny white's tree frogs and so many other animals it made me hard to believe he was breeding each and every one. I guess this is what I get for not being able to keep myself from buying a frog instead of waiting for a better seller to offer them.

I never had any luck with any ceratophryidae frogs, they always end up dying a few weeks later for no reason.

----------


## Dan

That’s a shame. I was hoping you’d have success.

----------

